# what the heck is up with this? can i be pg with IUD?



## Lohagrace (Sep 21, 2006)

I have 34 or 35 day cycles always. very regular. very heavy bleeding. i have a copper T (paragard) IUD in and have for many months. the strings are in place. i'm still nursing my 15 month old 3 or 4 times a day. he sleeps through the night and i work, so there are many 9 hour stretches with no nursing.

this month, my period started on CD 29...hmm...that never happens. what usually happens is that it kind of takes a day to get started, then its really heavy (like i have to empty my diva cup every 3 hours) for 2-3 days, then it tapers off. usually about 6 days start to finish. this is pretty much every period for my whole life, pre-kids, post-kids.

this month, CD 29, my period starts and its just a tiny bit of really (TMI warning) mucousy blood. for 3 days its just bloody mucous. then it stops. huh? totally stops. no getting started, no red blood. that has NEVER happened to me.

i dont know what is up with that mucous, either. it was like EWCM. if my period was going to really start on CD 35 it would have been yesterday.

so i took a $tree test today, nothing. it wasn't first morning urine or anything, just in the middle of the day.

i looked at my calendar and i guess we dtd somewhere in between 13 and 15 days ago. and 7 to 9 days ago. so the timing could be baby making timing i guess? i dont know if its too early to poas?

experiences, ideas, advice? i'm kind of freaked about being pg with an IUD in. hell, i'm just kind of freaked about being pg.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

It is hard to say but possible. I guess I would get a test like FRER and put in a call to your doc because if you are pregnant you will need to know asap because of the IUD.


----------



## Lohagrace (Sep 21, 2006)

I POAS today with EPT and got a BFN. i also had blood-streaked clear EWCM and was nauseated part of the day. i feel like i've never been pregnant and NOT known it, so i don't think i am, i'm just really confused as to what is up with my body. what is up with all this mucous? and the weird blood? i've never had that before, and I've had the copper T for several years (although not continuously.) if i get any other pregancy symptoms, i guess i'll have to go in. the idea of being pregnant with this IUD is scary. It kind of feels like the strings are lower...maybe it moved and that's why i'm spotting?


----------



## jennifer0246 (Mar 31, 2007)

Is it possible to be pregnant with an IUD? Certainly. Is it likely? Absolutely not. You've had two negative tests now, and that's a good thing! Sometimes, periods just get funny. Occasionally you can pinpoint a reason (new medication, lots of stress, breastfeeding/weaning, something else entirely) and sometimes it's just one of the Great Uterus Mysteries.

It sounds like you're on the right track -- keep an eye on things, see what happens, and if it persists or you develop more symptoms/concerns, speak with your health care provider about ruling out pregnancy/ensuring the IUD is in the right place.


----------



## Lohagrace (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sure i'm not. it was just the weirdest non-period i've ever had. i just got freaked out about all the symptoms i had, when that period seemed more like implantation spotting. maybe its because i had the stomach flu a couple of weeks before it? who knows.


----------



## AlbuquerqueMama (Jan 11, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, same thing just happened to me (also have a paragaurd IUD) for the first time. Although I also had an over-the-top ovulation the week before (nauseous, exhausted, etc). Not resolved yet, but I have stopped freaking out that I might be pregnant (at least for the moment).

Must be planetary alignment or something...

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

This is my first post, but I have been lurking for a while. I just wanted to say that absolutely you can get pregnant with an IUD. If it wasn't possible, I wouldn't be here myself!

My mom got pregnant with me when she had an IUD. She didn't realize it until she was about four months along, and it was the fact that she would go to bed right after putting my brothers down every night (so about 8:30). She had to get the IUD removed, but I turned out fine.

Because of that, I have never even considered using an IUD for myself. I know that they work very well overall, but it just seems like testing fate to me.

Good luck!!


----------

